# Doom OST (heavies and 9 strings)



## kamello (May 17, 2016)

didn't saw any thread apart from a brief mention in the videogames subforum, but holy sh_i_t this thing is heavy. Couldn't care less about the game but I might try to play it just for the soundtrack


----------



## oc616 (May 17, 2016)

Saw this a couple of days back. That's some damn well produced 9 string tone!


----------



## Lasik124 (May 17, 2016)

Now that is cool!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2016)

I'm so glad Bethesda got not only a very talented composer to write the soundtrack but someone who has great respect and understanding of the original midi soundtrack while expanding on it in a modern way. Also maybe the best use of an extended range guitar I've heard. Mick Gordon absolutely knocked it out of the park on this one.

I'm not 100% sure on this but I saw someone say Ermin Hamidovic mixed/mastered it. He's the guy who wrote "The Systematic Mixing Guide".

I hope Bethesda get the soundtrack out ASAP for digital download.


----------



## Grindpa (May 17, 2016)

Wow! Was not expecting that to be as awesome as it was!


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 17, 2016)

I was hoping for more. What exactly I'm not sure, but this fills me with meh.

Before anyone gets upset at me for being the guy with the contrary opinion there ARE a lot of reasons why this is decent and would work well as a Video Game sound track, and the guy who worked on it clearly tried to do something familiar yet 'modern*'.

But it basically sounds like someone jamming syncopated riffs over the Resident Evil Movie soundtrack, which has been done by a lot of people on Youtube. Sure its someone doing a REALLY good job of that, but it leaves me with meh.

Thats not totally his fault, but it sure is in part. Playing a riff down doesn't automatically make it heavier and with Skrillex in the background&#8230; the jury is out on if it will age well.

That said, one mans trash IS another mans Gibson so if the people who are likely to buy it will enjoy it then job done  I personally would have like some Doom Metal but thats not everyones idea of modern 


*
This term 'modern' or 'modern metal' is retarded because its not located within any context. Genre's are flexible terms but 'modern' isn't even referring to an actual time period, it arguably could just mean current and really using that as a genre term is silly because you have a band like Electric Wizard who are 'modern' or 'current' who sound anything but, vs a band like Revocation which sounds like thrash with a firmware update and a stint at music collage.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

http://www.doomworld.com/linguica/doomcovers/

Bobby Prince is a Filthy Thief.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> http://www.doomworld.com/linguica/doomcovers/
> 
> Bobby Prince is a Filthy Thief.



Oh wow 

Well now I feel even better about being the first guy to not like the new music


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2016)

Mick Gordon wrote the new soundtrack, not Bobby Prince who wrote Ultimate Doom, DOOM II and Final DOOM which was heavily "inspired" by Pantera, Slayer, Metallica, Alice in Chains etc


----------



## oc616 (May 17, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Oh wow
> 
> Well now I feel even better about being the first guy to not like the new music



You shouldn't, because none of it is related to Bobby Prince.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Mick Gordon wrote the new soundtrack, not Bobby Prince who wrote Ultimate Doom, DOOM II and Final DOOM which was heavily "inspired" by Pantera, Slayer, Metallica, Alice in Chains etc



Never said otherwise, but if you're going to bang on about how much the new composer respects and appreciates and expands upon the original soundtrack, it's probably pertinent to mention that said original soundtrack was mostly ripoffs or direct MIDI analogues of contemporary metal at the time.

I like the Doom soundtracks, and stuff directly inspired by it is some of my favourite tracks on OCRemix and so on, but most of those remixes have more original content than the actual soundtrack ever did.

If Mick has gotten away from that then cool, but your post makes it sound like there are direct ties to the previous (Mostly stolen) soundtracks and themes.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 17, 2016)

oc616 said:


> You shouldn't, because none of it is related to Bobby Prince.



I'm simply pointing out how aware of the potential bitching I could have caused by my first comment. And also hinting at the subtle theme in my post at the new composers lack of originality in the current context (i.e. it sounds like youtube covers) and now this lovely point by GuitarBizzare which highlights that once again people are getting precious about something that itself is a counterfeit (cue Bizkit circa 99).


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Never said otherwise, but if you're going to bang on about how much the new composer respects and appreciates and expands upon the original soundtrack, it's probably pertinent to mention that said original soundtrack was mostly ripoffs or direct MIDI analogues of contemporary metal at the time.



So go start a new thread then if you're still annoyed about a 23 year old soundtrack and trying to derail the thread. This is about the new soundtrack and not about Bobby Prince.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> So go start a new thread then if you're still annoyed about a 23 year old soundtrack and trying to derail the thread. This is about the new soundtrack and not about Bobby Prince.



I mean, you could easily address my concern, instead of beating around the bush of my point - I have clearly not listened to the soundtrack in question. 

How "inspired by" the previous soundtrack *IS* the new one? Are we talking broadest possible thematic inspiration and a broad "It was metal this is metal" kind of thing, or are we talking direct quotation of the source? 

If it's direct quotation of the source with modern context and rearrangement, then that can still be a good thing, but it's definitely going to be relevant to that, that the original source was largely ripoffs.

If it's all entirely new compositions and material with the same style, then you can stop being so defensive and bitchy and just bloody say so.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 17, 2016)

Regardless of how rip offey the og soundtrack was, it was an important part of the original doom. I think the new guy did a great job of modernizing the music, further helping to keep that doom feel. 

I dig it a lot, and definitely appreciate that he let the original soundtrack inspire. It just makes doom feel more like doom.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> How "inspired by" the previous soundtrack *IS* the new one? Are we talking broadest possible thematic inspiration and a broad "It was metal this is metal" kind of thing, or are we talking direct quotation of the source?



Seriously?! You haven't even listened to the soundtrack(despite several examples posted above in the thread you're posting in) or watched the behind the music which would explain why my original post went completely over your head. I'm clearly talking to a brick wall here. Watch the behind the music video and you'll understand what I'm talking about when I say he has understanding and respect for the original soundtracks. This has nothing to do with Bobby Prince's plagiarism which was a key part of the soundtrack but not what made Doom DOOM. It's all in the video.

Back on topic, I've heard it's up to Bethesda to release the OST but they are supposed to be really slow at getting around to selling the music from their games.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

Still not actually answering my question, way to beat around the bush even further. 

This is not hard to answer. The fact you won't only makes me think you can't answer in a way that benefits you so you're trying to twist.

Anyone else want to step up and answer this simple question?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 17, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> I personally would have like some *Doom Metal*



Hah. Hahah. I see what you did.

OT: Heavy as balls. 
Just the way I like it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Still not actually answering my question, way to beat around the bush even further.
> 
> This is not hard to answer. The fact you won't only makes me think you can't answer in a way that benefits you so you're trying to twist.
> 
> Anyone else want to step up and answer this simple question?



How about you listen to the examples above like he said. Itd take all of ten seconds for you to find out on your own what the answer is. 

Since you're too lazy, I'll just say that it is not that close to the original material. More fits the term "inspired by" than the original soundtrack anyway.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 17, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Hah. Hahah. I see what you did.
> 
> OT: Heavy as balls.
> Just the way I like it.



It wasn't a joke. See band camp link to the right.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> How about you listen to the examples above like he said. Itd take all of ten seconds for you to find out on your own what the answer is.
> 
> Since you're too lazy, I'll just say that it is not that close to the original material. More fits the term "inspired by" than the original soundtrack anyway.



See, I'd have done that if I could, but right now, I can't, because this computer has no speakers. I would have thought this could be easily inferred. It has nothing to do with laziness and everything to do with not being able to for at least another 8 hours.

Now as I said a couple posts ago: "If it's all entirely new compositions and material with the same style, then you can stop being so defensive and bitchy and just bloody say so."


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 17, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> It wasn't a joke.



That's what makes it funny, though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> See, I'd have done that if I could, but right now, I can't, because this computer has no speakers. I would have thought this could be easily inferred. It has nothing to do with laziness and everything to do with not being able to for at least another 8 hours.



Then stop trying to discuss about music you haven't even listened to yet and wait until you get home then. Music has to be heard, not told to you.


----------



## myrtorp (May 17, 2016)

Fat tracks yo!

I probably wont play it until its in the bargain bin but hearing these tracks when blowing .... up must be pretty nice


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Then stop trying to discuss about music you haven't even listened to yet and wait until you get home then. Music has to be heard, not told to you.



Wriggle wriggle.

Someone already told me what you're trying to avoid. Which is funny, because what they said would have assuaged my criticism a whole lot more than you being obtuse.


----------



## big_aug (May 17, 2016)

Very awesome. Fits Doom perfectly. Someone else suggested doom metal. That style doesn't fit Doom. Doom had always had a frantic "please let me survive" feel to it. Doom metal just doesn't capture that.

Wishing I had something I could play it on now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Someone already told me what you're trying to avoid. Which is funny, because what they said would have assuaged my criticism a whole lot more than you being obtuse.



I only ignored your questions since you tried to derail the thread firstly by attacking Bobby Prince and you could easily of answered all your own questions by listening to the videos/clips posted above but it took you 5 posts before you even said you didn't have speakers which you should have mentioned first thing. So if you're so insistent. 



> How "inspired by" the previous soundtrack *IS* the new one? Are we talking broadest possible thematic inspiration and a broad "It was metal this is metal" kind of thing, or are we talking direct quotation of the source?
> 
> If it's direct quotation of the source with modern context and rearrangement, then that can still be a good thing, but it's definitely going to be relevant to that, that the original source was largely ripoffs.
> 
> If it's all entirely new compositions and material with the same style, then you can stop being so defensive and bitchy and just bloody say so.



Yes its entirely new compositions except for a new version E1M1 which he plays on a 9 string. Check out the "behind the music" video in the first post. He also nods to a few other tracks here and there(E2M7 and a few others I need to brush up on) 

To me its the ways the songs are composed. The intervals in melodies have that DOOM sound, the multi-layered guitar/synth melodies, looping back with the subtle variations and synths the second time, he nails the claustrophobic eerie(E1M8), the intensity(think E3M8), groovy(E1m9,E1M4), I need to brush up on a few others I can't remember what map they're from.

Like I said its modernised. Instead of thrashy/heavy metal guitar riffs we've got disgustingly low-tuned djent riffs. Its brutal, its heavy, it gets you worked up and as someone who transcribed everything from Ultimate Doom and most of DOOM II its undeniably DOOM IMO. I still need to play the game but judging the soundtrack alone its DOOM. 

Its all described here better than I possibly can, watch this and decide for yourself. IMO he nailed it. Not an easy job by any means but its gone down so well with the majority of fans.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

"Yes its entirely new compositions except for a new version E1M1 which he plays on a 9 string."

OK, cool, I really don't see why this was so hard for you to come out and say.

E1M1 is one of the more blatant ripoffs on the original soundtrack, but it's also, obviously, the one that EVERYONE has heard because it's the first level - It's essentially C&C's Hell March, but for Doom, and I'm pretty much OK with it being a ripoff of a ripoff of a ripoff, because it's been grandfathered in due to familiarity. Not having it would have hurt the game's appeal to the hardcore/nostalgic audience - the rest of the soundtrack, not so much.

If the rest of the material is original or majority original, and they've really made the effort to separate it from Bobby's musical larceny, then cool.

When you said the soundtrack was so heavily inspired by though, that set alarm bells ringing - not just because of what the statement itself means, but also because this is a Bethesda game - it's far removed from the iD studios of the 90s with Romero involved.

Bethesda's MO with games has historically been to absolutely .... on their audience - it's why the Elder Scrolls games have always had horrible engines, been riddled with bugs, and been released half finished, with the expectation that the mod community will finish the game for them. 

That goes right the way back to their startup days - Elder Scrolls Arena has a spell that lets you, in some cases, enter doors from the opposite side. If you do that you'll be stuck in a glitched level and have to start the game again. Daggerfall assigns players quests that are impossible to complete. Morrowind was a little better but is still glitched out the backside, as is Oblivion, as is Fallout 3, regardless of the number of unofficial patches fans make for those games. Skyrim (STILL!) has a bug that allows the game to become impossible to complete - you can be fighting Alduin on the top of a mountain during a flashback scene, and a bug will result in Alduin circling the mountain forever and never landing, unless you unload the save, modify it and try again with certain parameters set manually to avoid the glitch. 

They're also very lawyer happy and quite like to threaten their critics. I absolutely would not put it past them to lay into Bobby's soundtrack with gusto in search of that "hardcore audience" support that affords their RPG offerings the liberty of being so spectacularly abusive of their core audience.

The fact it doesn't sound as if they've actually DONE that, is a positive sign.

Less positive is the fact their DLC season pass is 3/4ths the price of the full ....ing game - that is a ridiculous price to ask people to pay for extra content, especially given that so far that content doesn't seem to be terribly extensive - 3 packs coming, "Each new DLC pack will contain three new maps, a new weapon, a new playable demon, a new armor set, one new piece of equipment, and new hack modules and taunts. " - doesn't sound to me like 3/4ths the price of my game on top, is going to get me anywhere near 3/4ths MORE GAME, and I really hope the market nails them to a cross for being so arrogant about it.


----------



## wankerness (May 17, 2016)

That is a LOT of words typed for someone who hasn't even listened to the music or played the game, jeez. Why the heck would you assume a sequel made by different people over twenty years later (not to mention, with a different composer) would have the same plagiarism problem as the original?? 

Even if Bethesda hadn't proven their ability to produce a great soundtrack with skyrim, this strikes me as someone who just wanted to get on a soapbox about Bobby Prince, got called on it, and then wrote hundreds of words trying to cover that up. 

Anyway, this game is probably bad but the soundtrack is cool. I'll buy it when it reaches the discount bins in a year!!


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

wankerness said:


> That is a LOT of words typed for someone who hasn't even listened to the music or played the game, jeez. Why the heck would you assume a sequel made by different people over twenty years later (not to mention, with a different composer) would have the same plagiarism problem as the original??
> 
> Even if Bethesda hadn't proven their ability to produce a great soundtrack with skyrim, this strikes me as someone who just wanted to get on a soapbox about Bobby Prince, got called on it, and then wrote hundreds of words trying to cover that up.
> 
> Anyway, this game is probably bad but the soundtrack is cool. I'll buy it when it reaches the discount bins in a year!!



Mate, my last comment had barely anything to do with Bobby Prince (In fact, where he was mentioned at all, it was a positive comment about them having seemed to move AWAY from his bull....). It was almost entirely about Bethesda's other problems, try reading instead of complaining about how many words someone else wrote.


----------



## wankerness (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Mate, my last comment had barely anything to do with Bobby Prince (In fact, where he was mentioned at all, it was a positive comment about them having seemed to move AWAY from his bull....). It was almost entirely about Bethesda's other problems, try reading instead of complaining about how many words someone else wrote.



Sorry, I think I lost interest in reading all your posts closely around the point where you started mocking people for thinking you owned speakers in their responses to you 

I love the original soundtracks, plagiarism and all. It would never fly today, and rightfully so, but it has still remained the best of those kinds of soundtracks imo. Stuff like Quake 2 and Duke Nukem 3D just never was able to come close on the memorable/catchy front. Maybe entirely due to plagiarism, but video game soundtracks tend to be derivative anyway.


----------



## Rollandbeast (May 17, 2016)

you need to chill out bro lol @guitarbizarre
back on topic , love the soundtrack, bfg division is sick


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 17, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Very awesome. Fits Doom perfectly. Someone else suggested doom metal. That style doesn't fit Doom. Doom had always had a frantic "please let me survive" feel to it. Doom metal just doesn't capture that.



Its minor but...

You seem to have misunderstood the first part of that post where I deconstruct the music on the merit of the music itself. My critique was 'I can't express what its lacking, but I feel his music IS lacking something to make it as amazing as everyone else has said.'

Anyway like I said, at least you guys seem to be happy.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 17, 2016)

I think the difference is that you have to view this music in the context of playing a video game, so that's why it may be more repetitive than say, a Keith Merrow tune or something like that. I think it fits the game perfect.

Funny side note, I was watching some chick on Twitch play the new Doom and I heard this awesome metal music pumping out and I just figured she was listening to it in the background in her room, hahahaha!


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Sorry, I think I lost interest in reading all your posts closely around the point where you started mocking people for thinking you owned speakers in their responses to you
> 
> I love the original soundtracks, plagiarism and all. It would never fly today, and rightfully so, but it has still remained the best of those kinds of soundtracks imo. Stuff like Quake 2 and Duke Nukem 3D just never was able to come close on the memorable/catchy front. Maybe entirely due to plagiarism, but video game soundtracks tend to be derivative anyway.



If you're looking at Quake 2 and Duke as soundtracks of the same era I think you're looking at two different eras of gaming. Duke shares more visual similarity but its fundamentally different conceptually, and Doom's soundtrack would never have worked with it. Quake 2 was 4 years later and released with fully recorded audio, rather than Doom which relied on things like soundblaster and sounded different depending on your GM hardware. I think that placed more recording constraints on the composition compared to GM where you could avoid worrying about mixing quite so much - in fact, even as late as PSX games like FF9, Nobuo Eumatsu was aiding Squaresoft in packing tons of content onto one disc, by composing using what were essentially soundfonts, and that's why those soundtracks have such a distinctive compositional style and production quality - many of Nobuo's later works are much MORE derivative sounding because that unique quality has given way to a more traditional orchestral pallette and set of sonic textures.

Lets not pretend that early game composition was without merit based solely on Id's output either - this is from 1992 and is fantastic, despite relying on even simpler audio technology - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lDw-0PFB1Lg

There's much more to this than you're making out here.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 17, 2016)

The tunes are definitely more background music than doom 1 and 2. The songs from the old games, partly because they were "actual" songs, felt more like listening to "proper" music. I think the new soundtrack did a good job of setting the mood during gameplay, but might not be as suitable for active listening. 

I'm interested in buying it if it gets released. There are a lot of interesting takes on the old songs. Way less of a direct rip off of other people's songs. Which is all the more amusing as they're reimaginations of someone else's songs which were ripped off of other artists.


----------



## NorCal_Val (May 17, 2016)

Digging that stuff!!!


----------



## coreysMonster (May 17, 2016)

The new DOOM is off the wall bonkers, and the music fits perfectly to it. I started playing yesterday on Ultra difficulty and everything was amazing fun until I met the first Hell Knight.

I dread to find out how this game plays on Nightmare or Ultra Nightmare. But yeah, the music kicks the monkey's butt


----------



## Dayviewer (May 17, 2016)

Can't really get into the game myself (a bit too much ''violence for the sake of violence'' imo, but I do get the appeal), the music though, amazingly well done!
To me it feels a bit like a heavier, more industrial/metal Mad Max Fury Road soundtrack


----------



## wankerness (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> If you're looking at Quake 2 and Duke as soundtracks of the same era I think you're looking at two different eras of gaming. Duke shares more visual similarity but its fundamentally different conceptually, and Doom's soundtrack would never have worked with it. Quake 2 was 4 years later and released with fully recorded audio, rather than Doom which relied on things like soundblaster and sounded different depending on your GM hardware. I think that placed more recording constraints on the composition compared to GM where you could avoid worrying about mixing quite so much - in fact, even as late as PSX games like FF9, Nobuo Eumatsu was aiding Squaresoft in packing tons of content onto one disc, by composing using what were essentially soundfonts, and that's why those soundtracks have such a distinctive compositional style and production quality - many of Nobuo's later works are much MORE derivative sounding because that unique quality has given way to a more traditional orchestral pallette and set of sonic textures.
> 
> Lets not pretend that early game composition was without merit based solely on Id's output either - this is from 1992 and is fantastic, despite relying on even simpler audio technology - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lDw-0PFB1Lg
> 
> There's much more to this than you're making out here.



I disregarded all Japanese soundtracks in my post, considering the high quality of those Konami and Square soundtracks it's a bit unfair to compare the US ones to them as there's no comparison  When it comes to heavy metal US soundtracks (all I was trying to categorize it as), doom is about the best around! The "soundfont" version of Descent (it's CD audio on the Mac version, I think all the PC versions are just midi) sounds really damn good for the time period and is probably my favorite original american shooter soundtrack, but barely still qualifiable as "metal." I don't think there are very many of these metal soundtracks that are any good at all, and yeah, Duke Nukem is the next generation and by Quake 2 they could just use recorded music instead of midi or soundfonts, but I can't think of many notable examples in the genre since so many are so bad. Quake 1's also isn't part of the same genre IMO since it's mostly creepy electronics that's designed more as ambience, and that's mostly what videogame music has become since then when it comes to shooters. Either that, or music that is so devoid of personality that they sub in busier music whenever enemies show up.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2016)

I think its time to finally pick up a new console since I'm dying to play this game and see how the soundtrack works with it.



Dayviewer said:


> Can't really get into the game myself (a bit too much ''violence for the sake of violence'' imo, but I do get the appeal), the music though, amazingly well done!
> To me it feels a bit like a heavier, more industrial/metal Mad Max Fury Road soundtrack



Unsurprisingly that was one of the main complaints about DOOM back in the day, that is was far too violent and gory. I can definitely hear similarities to the Fury Road soundtrack since Junkie XL was in an industrial metal band.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

Quake 1 did have the advantage that the final boss stage has no music, but does have John Romero's voice, garbled and played backwards, saying "To win the game, you must kill me, John Romero!". 

And to be honest, this is something of a pointless discussion - Doom was released in the tail end of 1993. The videogame industry as we know it barely existed, especially in the western hemisphere. Wikipedia's list of First Person Shooters for the entirety of the following year is only 25 games, many of which were released on platforms like the 32X that saw no commercial success. 

If you're ALSO going to limit the field to shooters that had a "metal"-ish soundtrack, there are literally no games that exist in that mold until Doom 2, 9 months later. The only possible exception is a 32X game called Metal Head which, frankly, has a pretty sick soundtrack but is also as far from Doom as it's possible to get in these confines.

It also largely solidified the existence of the Genre - and it was a genre where music was, frankly, not important. Look at gameplay footage of Operation Bodycount. All the sound design in that game is horrible screams.


----------



## coreysMonster (May 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Unsurprisingly that was one of the main complaints about DOOM back in the day, that is was far too violent and gory.


The complaints about DOOM back in the day were pretty much the same as the ones made about metal - that they inspire violence, satanism, suicide, etc. Remember the whole Columbine thing? Marilyn Manson and DOOM were scapegoats number 1 and 2. 

I like to think people have become a little less sensitive to stuff like over the top video game violence and heavy music in the past 20 years, but I think it's really just that the media found new scapegoats to blame society's problem on.


----------



## TheKindred (May 17, 2016)

not to kick this OT (further), but didn't Trent Reznor do the Quake soundtracks, thus the 'inside' jokes with the NIN Nailguns and ammo?


----------



## wankerness (May 17, 2016)

TheKindred said:


> not to kick this OT (further), but didn't Trent Reznor do the Quake soundtracks, thus the 'inside' jokes with the NIN Nailguns and ammo?



Yeah, it's mostly more ambient than anything NIN had done to that point though. Lots of eerie loops, no "regular" vocals, very few guitars, etc. I like a couple of the tracks. In addition to the music, I think he did the sound design. I think he had something to do with Doom 3 as well.


----------



## habicore_5150 (May 17, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Doom 2 did have the advantage that the final boss stage has very faint music, but does have John Romero's voice, garbled and played backwards, saying "To win the game, you must kill me, John Romero!"



Fixed that for ya

Back on topic though
When I heard the main theme after about 5 or so minutes into watching some gameplay, I got a bit worried. Then again, I'm one of those guys who doesn't like the same dry, lifeless guitar tone that seems to be popular with some of these djent kiddies. And just to add dubstep quality electronics in there, no thanks


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 17, 2016)

coreysMonster said:


> The complaints about DOOM back in the day were pretty much the same as the ones made about metal - that they inspire violence, satanism, suicide, etc. Remember the whole Columbine thing? Marilyn Manson and DOOM were scapegoats number 1 and 2.
> 
> I like to think people have become a little less sensitive to stuff like over the top video game violence and heavy music in the past 20 years, but I think it's really just that the media found new scapegoats to blame society's problem on.



Haaaaaaaaang on a second, lets not gloss over this one. 

The Columbine association wasn't like Cho Seung Hui and Virginia Tech - Cho was accused of being conditioned by violent videogames, specifically Counterstrike, only for investigators to discover he didn't even own the games in question.

Most of what I'm about to say is pulled from here (And yes, some of their source links are dead, but this info is reliable): http://doomwiki.org/wiki/Columbine_High_School_massacre

Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold didn't fit the same mold. The association was made because Eric Harris made custom levels for the game using an editor - Levels that featured, among other things, *significantly* increased blood and gore by means of custom death animations, and multiple violent messages and text files appended to the WAD files themselves. 

Dylan Klebold is credited as a playtester in at least one of these, and what we know of Eric Harris writings and documents indicates that he claimed to have made a WAD at some point that was a mockup of the layout of the school - That particular WAD has never been found, but most of the other WADs he made are freely available online, including the one with the customised, extra-gore death animations, and messages such as "KILL EM AAAAAAAAALLLLL!" and "You may NOT change a damn thing with this WAD, if you do, i will blow you up" appended to the text portions of the WAD files.

Along with the several known wad files Harris made, there is also a list of other WADs that have never been found online, mentioned in the text portions of some of the WADS, with these names - 


 techout
 outdoors
 assault
 thrasher
 realdeth
 realdoom (which is consistently mentioned in the text files for all of the Harris levels; Harris encourages the reader to email him to ask about it)
 tier (described as his life's work)


It doesn't take a genius to figure out that "realdoom.wad" is the most likely candidate for being his CHS mockup, if he did indeed make one.


As much as gaming is not the source of all evil like Jack Thompson used to scream blue thunder about (before being disbarred for being a crank attorney...), there was at least a little fire under this particular plume of smoke.

Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold did what they did because they were very sick people. The fact they were exposed to Doom did not make them that way, but they did have a significant connection with the game and it featured prominently enough in at least Eric Harris's life that he wrote about it extensively in some of the documents that were later released or leaked to the public, and mentioned it in videos prior to the shooting.

Worth mentioning by the way that last time I read anything about videogame violence studies, the general consensus was that *normal people are absolutely unaffected by violent media*, but that people who already have violent or aggressive tendencies find those tendencies heightened after exposure to the same material - we can certainly say that Harris and Klebold exhibited violent and aggressive tendencies, so to what extent violent games, films, media and other such stimuli may have exacerbated their underlying mental issues seems a topic for open debate.

However, literally none of that places any blame whatsoever at the feet of Doom.


----------



## Grindspine (May 17, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> That said, one mans trash IS another mans Gibson so if the people who are likely to buy it will enjoy it then job done  I personally would have like some Doom Metal but thats not everyones idea of modern



Replacing the word "treasure" in that quote with "Gibson" both leaves me with "meh" and leaves your opinion questionable.


----------



## Nlelith (May 18, 2016)

Great soundtrack. Also, Doom's singleplayer campaign is very satisfying.


----------



## Harry (May 18, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> s a band like Revocation which sounds like thrash with a firmware update and a stint at music collage.



Heavily OT at this point, but this is the single best description of Revocation's style hands down (also totally applicable to Sylosis) I've seen hands down



CaptainD00M said:


> the jury is out on if it will age well



Super subjective anyway.
Go to TGP and all kinds of people think Led Zeppelin II and Van Halen's first record is pretty fresh sounding 
I think pretty much most music will always simply just sound of its time (excluding stuff that seeks to be deliberately retro like all manner of classic rawk rip offs) and I don't see that as a bad thing. Ultimately if people are still loving the game one or even 2 decades from now, then that is the true mark of whether it's stood the test of time due to the emotional associations and bonds formed with the game many players will no doubt have


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 18, 2016)

You guys have too much time on your hands, the soundtrack works great for the game. We should just leave it at that.


----------



## oc616 (May 18, 2016)

Considering I loved the Fear Factory remixes and songs that got used in many a 00's video game, this is right up my street.

"Rip and Tear" sounds less like typical 9 string djent, and more like an early Slipknot/FF remix.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 18, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> You guys have too much time on your hands, the soundtrack works great for the game. We should just leave it at that.



Haha, right? I never would have guessed the direction this thread took.
All I saw was a few awesome tracks for an awesome game and just expected to see people talking about how awesome it was.


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 18, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Haha, right? I never would have guessed the direction this thread took.
> All I saw was a few awesome tracks for an awesome game and just expected to see people talking about how awesome it was.



I for one am glad that there's some GOOD metal in a game. Gives me hope for future game releases.


----------



## redstone (May 18, 2016)

Well, it reflects very well what DOOM 4 is : a great modern FPS ... which has nothing to do with DOOM as it misses all its basics.


----------



## Zalbu (May 18, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> I for one am glad that there's some GOOD metal in a game. Gives me hope for future game releases.


Fredrik Thordendal did a song for the Wolfenstein OST too, but that was more industrial-esque.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 18, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think its time to finally pick up a new console since I'm dying to play this game and see how the soundtrack works with it.



I'd wait on the console till after E3. Apparently microsoft and Sony are announcing new consoles currently in the works. Might be worth the wait if they will be released in a year or so.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 18, 2016)

I´m in love with this soundtrack! Does anyone know about bands with similar style? I know its influenced by meshuggah, fear factory and nin. But I can´t seem to find any good industrial metal in the same vein.


----------



## wankerness (May 18, 2016)

Entropy Prevails said:


> I´m in love with this soundtrack! Does anyone know about bands with similar style? I know its influenced by meshuggah, fear factory and nin. But I can´t seem to find any good industrial metal in the same vein.



It sounds basically like Fear Factory minus their lousy vocals and with higher production values. I dunno if you're going to find anything more similar in "industrial metal" categories, this strikes me more as BIG SWINGIN' DICK METAL than industrial. It's intentionally designed to appeal to as wide of an audience of people that enjoy blasting monsters gorily as possible. It sounds pretty awesome, and achieves its purpose spectacularly.


----------



## lucasreis (May 18, 2016)

Mick is fantastic.

You guys should listen to the Killer Instinct soundtrack from Xbox One.

It has a lot of 8 string work and while it has a lot of metal it's more ecletic than the doom OST. It's also frigging awesome. He even flirst with dance music on that one and he does it brilliantly. Fulgore's theme is pure Fear Factory on steroids. 

I even did a cover of Chief Thunder's theme on YouTube and Mick Himself gave me a thumbs up. Cool guy and great musician!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 18, 2016)

To anyone wondering, the 9 string stuff on Doom is ADADADGBE.......that's STUPID low!!!


----------



## Cnev (May 18, 2016)

Soundtrack is very well done, and is awesome within the context of DOOM. I have no idea what there is to even argue about. Crazy.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 19, 2016)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> To anyone wondering, the 9 string stuff on Doom is ADADADGBE.......that's STUPID low!!!



I hear a low-low Bb in one of the songs, so I believe you. But I want a source.


----------



## SD83 (May 19, 2016)

wankerness said:


> It sounds basically like Fear Factory minus their lousy vocals and with higher production values.



Might be partly because I like the vocals in FF (and, mostly, the production), but compared with Iron Maiden, yes, it's more Fear Factory than Maiden, but... it doesn't really sound that much like Fear Factory to my ears. What I thought was that this was pretty close to what I hoped the second last Korn album might sound like after hearing "Get up". Huge dissapointment when it didn't  
I'd love to hear more like this. A lot. Especially tracks like "BFG division".


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 19, 2016)

lucasreis said:


> Mick is fantastic.



For real man, I can't believe this is the first time I've heard of him.
He definitely nailed it on this one, and the production is top-notch too imo. Never heard a tone that low sound so clear.


----------



## takotakumi (May 19, 2016)

Seybsnilksz said:


> I hear a low-low Bb in one of the songs, so I believe you. But I want a source.



Francesco posted a small cover clip using his V8 on fb the other day and Mick commented which was then followed by the tuning discussion


----------



## wankerness (May 19, 2016)

SD83 said:


> Might be partly because I like the vocals in FF (and, mostly, the production), but compared with Iron Maiden, yes, it's more Fear Factory than Maiden, but... it doesn't really sound that much like Fear Factory to my ears. What I thought was that this was pretty close to what I hoped the second last Korn album might sound like after hearing "Get up". Huge dissapointment when it didn't
> I'd love to hear more like this. A lot. Especially tracks like "BFG division".



All truth be told, I've only listened to Demanufacture, Digimortal, and especially Obsolete. I have heard all of those several times, and listened to Obsolete a LOT in high school. I hear a lot of similarities in the general idea of the sound here. I haven't listened to any FF albums where they used 8 strings, so maybe they use them totally differently or something, or their sound's moved in a different direction, so my statement might no longer be correct!


----------



## bulb (May 19, 2016)

Wow. It would seem there are some people here who are intent to hate on just about anything.

Playing through even a bit of the game, I think the music is absolutely fantastic. It is well written, mixed and it is objectively very appropriate to the action and feel of the game. I can understand if it's not your personal style, but I am very happy to see legitimately heavy music make it into a AAA game. Gives me some hope!

I know how things get on forums, but I would still encourage some people in this thread to try to be a bit more positive! <3


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 19, 2016)

bulb said:


> Wow. It would seem there are some people here who are intent to hate on just about anything.
> 
> Playing through even a bit of the game, I think the music is absolutely fantastic. It is well written, mixed and it is objectively very appropriate to the action and feel of the game. I can understand if it's not your personal style, but I am very happy to see legitimately heavy music make it into a AAA game. Gives me some hope!
> 
> I know how things get on forums, but I would still encourage some people in this thread to try to be a bit more positive! <3



The id games were always pretty good about that. I still really like the old Doom 1 & 2, as well as Quake 2 soundtracks. Lots of really cool riffs, albeit a much different genre, from the Q2 soundtrack. Seriously, E1M1, E1M8, E3M1, "Descent Into Cerberon" were all huge inspirations for my learning guitar in the first place. This particular DOOM's soundtrack has me wanting to rock out on some ridiculously low tunings.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 19, 2016)

Mick's work on Killer Instinct and Wolfenstein was awesome as well. 

Seriously this soundtrack sounds better than most djent or 8-9 strings offerings I've heard as of late. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNkQMtZAMAw

Grove + clarity and an awesome industrial vibe thrown in the mix. This rules.


----------



## Wildebeest (May 20, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Fredrik Thordendal did a song for the Wolfenstein OST too, but that was more industrial-esque.


I loved that song, it was the reason I bought the game. It was great fun! I'll be picking up Doom once I'm done with Dark Souls 3 and the new Fallout 4 expansions. I really like the music posted here! I was worried there wouldn't be much metal influence from the very little gameplay I saw of Doom.


----------



## Nlelith (May 20, 2016)

We should probably start a Mick Gordon megathread, because his soundtracks are awesome. If someone interested to know how his music sounds with vocals, here's a song from Wolfenstein: The Old Blood


----------



## oushuehue (May 22, 2016)

Mick Gordon is becoming the new Rom Di Prisco, loved Rom's work in first 5 NFS'.
I hope they use him more to do soundtacks to AAA games, better than nowadays rap/dubstep noises.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 22, 2016)

Just got the game a little bit ago, having a blast with it and loving the music. I had a good laugh reading reviews on Amazon and one guy goes "....with a great hard rock soundtrack". That's some HARD rock if I ever heard any


----------



## Korbain (May 23, 2016)

Awesome stuff, haven't got the game yet but i've heard the campaign is brilliant. And the music of course.

Was cool watching the little documentary on the music.


----------



## Roland777 (May 23, 2016)

oushuehue said:


> Mick Gordon is becoming the new Rom Di Prisco, loved Rom's work in first 5 NFS'.
> I hope they use him more to do soundtacks to AAA games, better than nowadays rap/dubstep noises.



Bonus points for mentioning Rom.


----------



## thrsher (May 23, 2016)

didn't trent reznor do quake 1 soundtrack?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 23, 2016)

thrsher said:


> didn't trent reznor do quake 1 soundtrack?



Yes, I'm pretty sure he did a lot of the sound design in general too, but I might be mistaken there. I liked the Quake 2 soundtrack more though, which was by "Sonic Mayhem," who apparently does a lot of less-metal/rock tunes for other games. (among others, Mass Effect, Borderlands, and God Of War.)

The Quake 2 soundtrack is one of the more memorable, and it totally didn't fit the game.

And now I'm getting flooded with memories from other games of the 90's and their cool music. Descent 2 had some killer songs, some of which I think were by Type O Negative. I'm gonna go listen to all these songs and cry about my wasted youth.


----------



## Science_Penguin (May 23, 2016)

So, here's a question:

This would be the first video game sountrack I've personally ever encountered that features an 8+ string guitar- does anyone know of any others? I don't imagine its a common thing.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (May 24, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> So, here's a question:
> 
> This would be the first video game sountrack I've personally ever encountered that features an 8+ string guitar- does anyone know of any others? I don't imagine its a common thing.



Mick Gordon has used 8 strings on other games.


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> So, here's a question:
> 
> This would be the first video game sountrack I've personally ever encountered that features an 8+ string guitar- does anyone know of any others? I don't imagine its a common thing.



Wolfenstein reboot?


----------



## Alberto7 (May 24, 2016)

I literally just watched two entire gameplays of the game, and can't get enough of the music. Just ran into the video with Mick Gordon, too. Uugghhh this game.


----------



## wat (May 25, 2016)

One really cool thing about the music in this game is that when you perform a glory kill it actually triggers a substitution in the music that meshes perfectly. 

Also, when you destroy a Gore Nest, it also triggers a similar substitution and then transitions into a heavier, more intense version of what was playing as the enemies multiply in response to you destroying the nest. 

It's really, really cool.


----------



## takotakumi (May 27, 2016)

Part 2 ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g-7-dFXOUU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Alberto7 (May 27, 2016)

Holy Satan.  Having just studied electrical systems and doing control systems at the moment, knowing what he did to get those sound samples is quite orgasmic. So freaking cool. I'd totally buy that soundtrack if it ever got released in physical format.


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 27, 2016)

AxeFX screenshot at 2:26. Apparently a blend of the Recto2 Orange and 5153 Red is the key to dj0nting the demons away.


----------



## wankerness (May 28, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Part 2 !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g-7-dFXOUU&feature=youtu.be



I want to hear more of that soviet synth!


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 28, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I want to hear more of that soviet synth!



Dude, same here. That thing was so effin' sweet. Just oozed charisma.


----------



## Nlelith (May 29, 2016)

Spectral view from an intro of one of the tracks:


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 29, 2016)

Whoa. How is that possible lol


----------



## Alberto7 (May 29, 2016)

Hahaha that is an incredible Easter egg if that's true. My guess is he just added that digitally during post-processing. Wouldn't really change the sound all that much, I don't think, especially if he did it during one of the electronic parts, where he admittedly was trying to create as much noise as possible. Must have been a pain in the ass to create though!

EDIT:


----------



## Roland777 (May 29, 2016)

Alberto7 said:


> Hahaha that is an incredible Easter egg if that's true. My guess is he just added that digitally during post-processing. Wouldn't really change the sound all that much, I don't think, especially if he did it during one of the electronic parts, where he admittedly was trying to create as much noise as possible. Must have been a pain in the ass to create though!








Aphex Twin did the same thing a decade and a half ago, except he put his own face in.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2016)

Picked the new Doom up for PC and was running it through my surround sound gaming headset last night... SWEET JEEBUS!  Between the constant enemy sound effects and the music, the game is creepy as hell!  

Count me in amongst those saying "let the OT nonsense go and enjoy the music for what it is" crowd too, all the "additional commentary" outside of the actual thread topic seems unnecessary and I'm a little surprised the mods didn't stop it to be honest (although I guess it's possible either they didn't see it or no one pointed it out to them ). Mick laid down some killer music that fits the game perfectly, always makes the gaming experience more enjoyable when it comes with a sweet soundtrack!


----------



## wankerness (May 29, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Picked the new Doom up for PC and was running it through my surround sound gaming headset last night... SWEET JEEBUS!  Between the constant enemy sound effects and the music, the game is creepy as hell!
> 
> Count me in amongst those saying *"let the OT nonsense go and enjoy the music for what it is" crowd* too, all the "additional commentary" outside of the actual thread topic seems unnecessary and I'm a little surprised the mods didn't stop it to be honest (although I guess it's possible either they didn't see it or no one pointed it out to them ). Mick laid down some killer music that fits the game perfectly, always makes the gaming experience more enjoyable when it comes with a sweet soundtrack!



At this point there are far more posts complaining about OT nonsense than there were "OT Nonsense" to begin with. 

Given how much everyone is freaking out about the sound on this game, I'm starting to think I should skip the PC version and wait until I have a new console to get this. My PC is probably not good enough to run it very well (it's 2 or 3 years old now) and my surround system is not in my bedroom with the PC, so I'd be missing out. Then again, I can control FPS games about a hundred times better on PC than console. Decisions, decisions


----------



## raytsh (May 30, 2016)

I love the new Doom's OST as I love the game itself! GotY as of now (right up there with DaS3 for me personally). Also, I haven't heard any songs that utilize 9-strings that I liked thus far.


----------



## TankJon666 (May 30, 2016)

New Doom is amazing, new Doom OST is amazing, constantly shooting the faces off everything that moves in new Doom is amazing.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 30, 2016)

Roland777 said:


> Aphex Twin did the same thing a decade and a half ago, except he put his own face in.



That's amazing haha I love Aphex Twin and never knew that!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 30, 2016)

Roland777 said:


> Aphex Twin did the same thing a decade and a half ago, except he put his own face in.



Same with Venetian Snares. He did on the last song of the appropriately titled album Song About My Cats


----------



## A-Branger (May 31, 2016)

didnt knew much about this as Im not a gamer but randomly click this tread and woooooo :O !!! Im in love with the music, playing it constantly lol

one of the tracks I like most as a specific guitar sound Im not quite sure how its made



its when the song quicks in a the 1:00 mark. What effects the guitar has?. Song reminds me to some slipknot, and the guitar fx reminds me to one of their early albums too. Just wondering what it is


----------



## BoneClaws (Jun 25, 2016)

I haven't played a video game since college and haven't seriously delved into one since high school. But DOOM (2016) is the one game that makes me want to get back into it. Holy fvck, this is amazing. The music might even be the best part. Industrial metal par excellence, like the best Godflesh album Godflesh never made. This is literally the best I've ever heard a 9 string sound. I will be listening to this soundtrack for days, I'm sure. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 26, 2016)

Since I know a number of you guys wanted to hear more of that strange, Russian synth, I remembered a Youtube channel I've been subscribed to for FOREVER. This dude did synth demos for a while, and I'm bummed he hasn't made any more for some time, but here it is:




Also, still waiting dearly for a release of the Doom OST in some kind of format!


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 26, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> didnt knew much about this as Im not a gamer but randomly click this tread and woooooo :O !!! Im in love with the music, playing it constantly lol
> 
> one of the tracks I like most as a specific guitar sound Im not quite sure how its made
> 
> ...




the composer is active on twitter. I asked him what his guitar tones were for Wolfenstein/Killer Instinct. 

He's using AXE FX II now and custom drum tones/samples. The Killer Instinct soundtrack he did was using Line 6 HD Pro I believe.


----------



## Maggai (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, I can't believe they haven't done an official OST release. The songs have several hundred thousand views on youtube. People love this soundtrack. Mick said he wanted it to happen, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

And the game is fantastic as well.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 27, 2016)

Just got the game a few days ago (it's on sale for $35 on steam right now - wow). This soundtrack has totally blown me away, especially on the level Kadingir. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 27, 2016)

Rip and Tear Playthrough! Ugghhh love this song


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 27, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Rip and Tear Playthrough! Ugghhh love this song
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZMg9ryeWOw



0:50 reminds me of the Blister Exists riff by Slipknot. Epic stuff.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 27, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> 0:50 reminds me of the Blister Exists riff by Slipknot. Epic stuff.



Are you the same guy that commented that on youtube? lel
Epic indeed 
This was my favorite when fighting against the hordes in the game.
Mick Gordon is a genius


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 27, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Are you the same guy that commented that on youtube? lel
> Epic indeed
> This was my favorite when fighting against the hordes in the game.
> Mick Gordon is a genius



That is insane, as my name is Chris as well. Alas, it isn't me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 27, 2016)

That was awesome! I can't wait to see BFG Division. Hopefully we can buy the soundtrack now, I still haven't picked up the game yet.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 27, 2016)

The whole soundtrack reeked of slipknot influence. That riff really does sound close. By far my favorite soundtrack to a game in a long time.

edit: Yes, they need to release the damn soundtrack ....ing yesterday. All I have is the game rips, which are cool, but I want a legit soundtrack.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone know about that particular mayo model?

I remember seeing it on the previous videos but I just noticed it has a locking nut...
Regius 8 with a floyd? or is it something similar to the Edge-3FX that Ibanez makes


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 27, 2016)

Dunno if this was posted here before...but just as another proof that it isnt' the first time Mick created something brutally amazing. I did not play this game but eventually bumped into it after listening to the Doom OST



This one, on the other hand, reeks of Fear Factory


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 27, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Hopefully we can buy the soundtrack now, I still haven't picked up the game yet.


I find it weird that the OST for Wolfenstein, which Mick also composed, was released the day before the game. Bethesda was the publisher for that game as well.

I think that they are hoping to cash in by keeping the soundtrack exclusive to the game and not doing a digital or physical release. Thus, essentially forcing people to purchase the game if they want the soundtrack. But that wouldn't stop people from ripping the soundtrack from the game and piecing it together thanks to technology. This notion would be have been better executed if they bundled a physical soundtrack CD (or a digital download code) with the game. I know several games and show series that have done this where the company released a soundtrack disc bundled exclusively with the game or DVD series.

Of course, like what was said above, this soundtrack has gotten an immense amount of attention and popularity and has opened DOOM up to a whole new audience of potential players. The tracks on YouTube have several hundred thousand views. There is a market for this. There could be so much money made just by releasing the soundtrack in a digital and physical format.



takotakumi said:


> Anyone know about that particular mayo model?
> 
> I remember seeing it on the previous videos but I just noticed it has a locking nut...
> Regius 8 with a floyd? or is it something similar to the Edge-3FX that Ibanez makes


It's just a Mayones Regius 8 loaded with a set of BKP Aftermaths and a Kahler. The locking nut screws that Kahler provides look slightly different than the screws that come with a Floyd Rose.







Skip to 3:07 in this video. (On a side note: I need Mick's Axe-Fx patch.)


Here's a another real interesting video (that has already been posted in this thread too). Skip to 2:26 and then to 3:23.



Mayones themselves even confused the axe as being a "Regius 4Ever" model, which is equipped with an Evertune bridge. (See link below to the Facebook post.) However, Mick's guitar clearly does not have an Evertune. 

Mayones Facebook Post

Prog-Sphere did an interview with Mick on the DOOM soundtrack. (Both of the videos that I linked above are also linked at the end of the interview article.)

Interview With Mick Gordon | Prog-Sphere

And It Djents also did a nice write-up on the new DOOM soundtrack.

The Tunes of DOOM &#8211; A Brief Interview With Mick Gordon | It Djents


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 27, 2016)

The Doom OST is out now. Currently listening to it on Google Music. it rules.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 27, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> The Doom OST is out now. Currently listening to it on Google Music. it rules.



How do? Only place I can find it is Mick Gordon's website, which is on spotify, and it says I can't listen in my country... I want this soundtrack and I'm willing to do many dirty things to obtain it.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 27, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4650462 said:


> How do? Only place I can find it is Mick Gordon's website, which is on spotify, and it says I can't listen in my country... I want this soundtrack and I'm willing to do many dirty things to obtain it.



I cancelled Spotify once Youtube Red became available in my country. It removes FB ads, allows you to play Youtube Videos in the background on your phone and, more importantly, gives you a free Google Music account. 

Found their playlists and radios much better than Spotify. 

Here's the link. 

https://play.google.com/music/m/Bpr...t=Doom_Original_Game_Soundtrack_-_Mick_Gordon


----------



## SlamLiguez (Sep 27, 2016)

wankerness said:


> BIG SWINGIN' DICK METAL


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 27, 2016)

It's on Apple Music too guys! So sick.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 28, 2016)

The DOOM soundtrack has finally been released digitally!

Mick Gordon Facebook Post

iTunes

Spotify

Google Play

And to top it all off, here is a guitar playthrough a "BFG Division"!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah, I sent him an email last night asking when it was going to get released and he simply replied "tomorrow." Bought it instantly. No regrets.


----------



## gorthul (Sep 29, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> Rip and Tear Playthrough! Ugghhh love this song




Damn, that build-up halfway through is amazing! Also I'm getting lots of Korn vibes from this. 
Though I can't remember hearing this song ingame?


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 29, 2016)

gorthul said:


> Damn, that build-up halfway through is amazing! Also I'm getting lots of Korn vibes from this.
> Though I can't remember hearing this song ingame?



Yeah its kinda hard to hear with all the bullets and lasers flying; demon limbs being torn apart; and demon screams hehe. For this particular reason I lowered the game sounds to be sure I was listening to the OST


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 29, 2016)

The in game soundtrack plays bits and pieces at different times. Rip and tear and bfg division are the two tracks i remember most clearly from in game. Im so glad it finally got released. It's my current driving soundtrack.


----------



## zerofocus (Sep 29, 2016)

there's a great interview with Mick that discusses how he'd record multiple versions of the same riff that would procedurally jump in dependent on where the player is, just so it doesn't kick in at the wrong time

its a great interview but incredibly long


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 29, 2016)

gorthul said:


> Though I can't remember hearing this song ingame?


Just like what a Chokey Chicken said above, the game plays different pieces at different times.

Truly immersive video game music is different than just any other music because video game music has to be interactive. It has to chopped up, and depending on certain triggers in the game, the music will adapt or change instead of just continually playing in a straight-forward loop. For example: think about the music of the older Super Mario games for NES or SNES. The music would change depending on certain triggers in the game such as obtaining power-ups or if you were running out of time (and the music would double-up in speed as a result).


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 29, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Just like what a Chokey Chicken said above, the game plays different pieces at different times.
> 
> Truly immersive video game music is different than just any other music because video game music has to be interactive. It has to chopped up, and depending on certain triggers in the game, the music will adapt or change instead of just continually playing in a straight-forward loop. For example: think about the music of the older Super Mario games for NES or SNES. The music would change depending on certain triggers in the game such as obtaining power-ups or if you were running out of time (and the music would double-up in speed as a result).



That makes sense. Easiest way to illustrate this is to compare the original OST released by Mick and the ones ripped on youtube. You could say they are the same riffs/melodies/synths but the structure and beats are different. 
I find it incredible how much thought was put into the music of this game 

I originally did not care for the game but once those OSTs videos started popping up it got me sufficiently hyped to get the game hehe. Nevertheless, I loved the game. Just finished it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 29, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> That makes sense. Easiest way to illustrate this is to compare the original OST released by Mick and the ones ripped on youtube. You could say they are the same riffs/melodies/synths but the structure and beats are different.
> I find it incredible how much thought was put into the music of this game


Yep. Like I said, truly immersive video game music has to be interactive. And of course, that requires way more thought than just slapping a newly recorded or pre-existing song on top of a game level and calling it a day.



takotakumi said:


> I originally did not care for the game but once those OSTs videos started popping up it got me sufficiently hyped to get the game hehe. Nevertheless, I loved the game. Just finished it a couple of weeks ago.


I believe that without the killer soundtrack, this DOOM reboot would be nowhere near as big and as well-received as it has been. The soundtrack has made a very large impact. In fact, seeing the soundtrack of a mere video game making ripples all over the Internet to gamers, non-gamers, musicians, and non-musicians is absolutely crazy. The soundtrack alone has made people across the Internet (gamers and non-gamers alike) want to play the game - whether they have actually played any of the games in the DOOM franchise in the past or not.

The soundtrack is actually in my running for my top musical releases of the year. Here we are months later, and it still is getting massive amounts of attention.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 29, 2016)

Listening to the soundtrack had me go back into the game itself to .... around. Just for the fun of it I was paying better attention to the soundtrack. The riff in Rip and Tear that starts around 2:34 (and people were using as the intro) is by far one of the coolest little pieces of music. Really builds tension when it's going in game as it means there's something around but not actively upset with you. You know .... is about to go down when that riff is chugging along.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 1, 2016)

Mick did a live performance of a medley from the _DOOM_ soundtrack at The Game Awards 2016 tonight.

"Rip & Tear"
"Descent Into Cerberon" from _Quake II_
"BFG Division"

Sonic Mayhem (who has composed for the _Quake_ series) was behind the synths/keys, and Matt Halpern of Periphery was behind the drum kit.

I watched the livestream of the performance. 

Here is the YouTube video for those of you who missed it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 1, 2016)

Came here to post just that. 

F_u_ckin' slayed.


----------



## zerofocus (Dec 2, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Mick did a live performance of a medley from the _DOOM_ soundtrack at The Game Awards 2016 tonight.
> 
> "Rip & Tear"
> "Descent Into Cerberon" from _Quake II_
> ...




Damn, these guys absolutely nailed it

Great lineup and great medley

can we have a tour of the "DoomSlayers" please??


----------



## hairychris (Dec 2, 2016)

That was great. Mick looks like he was having an absolute blast.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 2, 2016)

That was awesome!!


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 2, 2016)

Great perfomance!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 3, 2016)

Must be so awesome for him to have that big a reception to his music that it warrants a live version, so funny to me that Djent is in one of the biggest games of this year


----------



## fps (Dec 3, 2016)

Veldar said:


> Must be so awesome for him to have that big a reception to his music that it warrants a live version, so funny to me that Djent is in one of the biggest games of this year



Does this really qualify as djent? Feels like general modern metal with industrial elements. AWESOME modern metal, mind.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 3, 2016)

fps said:


> Does this really qualify as djent? Feels like general modern metal with industrial elements. AWESOME modern metal, mind.


Wankerness summed it up best.



wankerness said:


> BIG SWINGIN' DICK METAL


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 4, 2016)

Glad Mick is getting some props!, I felt that the soundtrack was the best part of the game.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Dec 4, 2016)

fps said:


> Does this really qualify as djent? Feels like general modern metal with industrial elements. AWESOME modern metal, mind.



I'd say some of the songs on the soundtrack could fall under the djent label. I think Rip and Tear is a good example, lots of those staccato chugs you hear in the genre, but yeah I do agree with you on the industrial elements part. In those making of videos Mick released, he talked about this old Soviet synth he played around with (all the knobs are in Russian) and got some really badass evil sounding glitch sounds with it. One of the best game OST's I've heard in a while, and the game was pleasantly fun throughout.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 4, 2016)

It's so cool to see him enjoying his victory march! He absolutely nailed the Doom soundtrack to the floor, and seeing him stride across the stage like a goofy rockstar is really cool. Best part of the show, and I seriously hope he got a phat raise.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 4, 2016)

fps said:


> Does this really qualify as djent? Feels like general modern metal with industrial elements. AWESOME modern metal, mind.



Modern metal takes more time to type though 

Genres are so elusive anyway.



Asrial said:


> It's so cool to see him enjoying his victory march! He absolutely nailed the Doom soundtrack to the floor, and seeing him stride across the stage like a goofy rockstar is really cool. Best part of the show, and I seriously hope he got a phat raise.



I'm pretty sure he's a freelance guy, so probably not.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 4, 2016)

Veldar said:


> Modern metal takes more time to type though
> 
> Genres are so elusive anyway



Especially since current Modern Metal won't be modern when the next modern metal phase hits in a few years time.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 4, 2016)

so awesome, really wish they do a band out of that  we need mroe groove metal stuff that you can bang your head to, enough of the endless blast beats of the death metal phase we are right now



Veldar said:


> I'm pretty sure he's a freelance guy, so probably not.



actually its even easier, just raise his own pay. Next job would cost more to do


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 4, 2016)

Sonic Mayhem's Q2 soundtrack was great. Descent into Cerberon was one of my favorites. Really cool to see three musicians I heavily respect performing together. Loved it.


----------



## zeropoint (Dec 4, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I believe that without the killer soundtrack, this DOOM reboot would be nowhere near as big and as well-received as it has been. The soundtrack has made a very large impact. In fact, seeing the soundtrack of a mere video game making ripples all over the Internet to gamers, non-gamers, musicians, and non-musicians is absolutely crazy. The soundtrack alone has made people across the Internet (gamers and non-gamers alike) want to play the game - whether they have actually played any of the games in the DOOM franchise in the past or not.



I guess to echo just how well this worked - 

As a 30-something with a disposable income and a raging guitar habit who likes spending the rest of his time outdoors with his wife, I had zero intentions of buying a PS4 or Xbone. I'd moved on from gaming on console and PC a loooooooong time ago. I didn't even buy the previous generation (PS3 etc.) when they were new, let alone give much thought to a modern console.

Doom and Doom II were basically like a religion for me back when they came out , but Doom 3 sucked and other shooters in the past decade have been a bunch of duplicated grey-brown crap with waist high cover battles etc. So when they announced that the new one was coming, my excitement for it hit maybe a 3 out of 10, even after seeing some of the initial gameplay videos. Until I heard the soundtrack.

One PS4 and a copy of the new Doom later, Sony ID and Bethesda have made their money from me and the console is gathering dust on my TV stand. I've honestly looked and tried to find something else that's worth entertaining the thought of playing, but the interest just isn't there. Not that I'm complaining, the game was awesome, but the soundtrack literally sold me on a console I didn't want or need in the slightest.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 4, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> I'd say some of the songs on the soundtrack could fall under the djent label. I think Rip and Tear is a good example, lots of those staccato chugs you hear in the genre, but yeah I do agree with you on the industrial elements part. In those making of videos Mick released, he talked about this old Soviet synth he played around with (all the knobs are in Russian) and got some really badass evil sounding glitch sounds with it. One of the best game OST's I've heard in a while, and the game was pleasantly fun throughout.


Actually, the sounds from the Polivoks synth were more the big, boomy, subby stuff. The Polivoks has this "evil" sounding filter that when turned on gives it a unique sound that has yet to be modeled, sampled, or replicated with modern virtual synth engines - although, you probably can get close. 

The glitch stuff was literal glitching probably done in his DAW. 

A majority of the synth work was Mick running a Korg MS-20 (not sure if it is an original vintage MS-20 or a reissue) through long chains of analog effects including modular synth units (that you put in a modular rack enclosure), old guitar pedals with dusty circuits, and more modern studio rack gear (tube pre-amps, tube compressors, etc.)

The Korg would generate a raw, monophonic signal that would then be processed three ways:
- Raw signal -> pedal -> pedal -> pedal
- Raw signal -> pedal -> recorded to an old cassette tape
- Raw signal -> microphone feedback

^ All three of these would be recorded at once and Mick would layer them, chop them up, further process them, etc. as necessary.

And then you have the more complex sound design element where a sound designer will sample a sound that was recorded live and manipulate it until it is something applicable to be used in music. (Example: smashing a glass bottle, processing the audio, then using it as a kick or snare sample.) At one point in the score, Mick used samples of a chainsaw pitched across the keyboard and blended it in with a synth for a real buzzy, gnarly, grindy synth sound.



Asrial said:


> It's so cool to see him enjoying his victory march! He absolutely nailed the Doom soundtrack to the floor, and seeing him stride across the stage like a goofy rockstar is really cool. Best part of the show, and I seriously hope he got a phat raise.


Mick doesn't work exclusively as an employee of Bethesda or id. He is a freelance composer and sound designer who is contracted out for projects.

For real though, he totally deserved that "rockstar moment".



zeropoint said:


> One PS4 and a copy of the new Doom later, Sony ID and Bethesda have made their money from me and the console is gathering dust on my TV stand. I've honestly looked and tried to find something else that's worth entertaining the thought of playing, but the interest just isn't there. Not that I'm complaining, the game was awesome, but the soundtrack literally sold me on a console I didn't want or need in the slightest.


I'll echo your echo here.

I am not a gamer. I don't own any consoles or have a gaming PC. It just doesn't interest me. However, because of _DOOM_ winning the award for Best Action Game of 2016 and Mick's soundtrack winning the award for Best Music / Sound Design of 2016 at The Game Awards a few days ago, I've actually been contemplating on either getting a console system (PS4, Xbox One, what have you) or adding some components to my powerful, new studio PC build so that I can also play demanding games on it. My issue is the same as yours though, zeropoint. Nothing else interests me in the world of gaming. So, it would be a waste of money. A console would just sit and collect dust, or the additional components for my powerful, new studio PC would sit untapped in my PC and I wouldn't be using them to their fullest potential.


----------



## fps (Dec 4, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Wankerness summed it up best.



Hahaha, pretty much. When the riffage kicks in in Doom, pretty much feel superhuman for a short time.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Dec 4, 2016)

That was super interesting, Emperor, I did not know that!


----------



## oompa (Dec 6, 2016)

thrsher said:


> didn't trent reznor do quake 1 soundtrack?



Absolutely. Old gamers might even remember that the Nail Gun in the game approporiately shot nails that did nine damage each and had the following ammo box to it:







the stuff is great:



You can hear the same synthesizer palettes that were used on Pretty Hate Machine/Broken/Downward Spiral.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 8, 2016)

Quake's soundtrack is mostly really creepy, nearly ambient stuff. It's even less song-driven than Ghosts I-IV. But, there's one track (usually labelled "Whispers" - the soundtrack never had an official release or official song titles) which really holds up and is very listenable by itself. 

I thought I was going to buy an Xbone or a PS4 on Black Friday, but then they announced the frickin special versions, so now I have to wait for THOSE to get cheap before I buy one. I played the game for about two hours at a friend's house and it just made me sad I didn't have it.


----------

